# Cats that don't like boxes?



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

My last cat wasn't into boxes at all, and what is so weird is that the kitten I took in hasn't crawled into any of the boxes I left out. I see so many images online of cats that are just crazy for boxes, is it just me or did I just end up with another cat that doesn't like boxes?


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Hmm.. I don't think I've ever had a cat that didn't like boxes to some degree. Which makes me question why cats seem so drawn to boxes in the first place.

At any rate, your kitty may just be a minority. A lot of cats go nuts for catnip, but I used to have one that couldn't care less. Some cats just like to break the stereotype, I guess. =P


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Hachi doesn't care whatsoever for boxes. I've seen him go in one once or twice, but it's the last thing he cares to do. Maybe as he gets older he'll appreciate them.


----------



## flamesabers (Jun 16, 2015)

I think it really depends on the cat's personality and preferences. Coco loves to explore new things and places, while Kacie isn't into that at all. However, something I have noticed is Kacie sometimes checks out the places Coco has already explored. For instance, in the last few weeks Coco has slept on a bin in the closet. During the last few days Kacie has been sleeping on the same bin. Perhaps if you were able to adopt a cat that loves boxes, your first cat would see how fun boxes can be and in turn develop a fondness for boxes?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Neither of my girls was ever really into boxes either. Margaux occasionally sat in one if it was small enough that she didn't quite fit. I don't think Celia's ever shown the remotest interest. Mostly, they just liked to use the corners for a good cheek scratch.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Maybe you should try a planter, with a little dirt in the bottom.:wink:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

KsKatt, you're growing a cat!


----------



## ChaplainSD (Jan 12, 2015)

It could be that the boxes you have may not smell right. My cats love boxes, but not every box I give them is used. 

They really like the boxes we get from Amazon for some odd reason and they don't even notice the shoe boxes I leave out intentionally for them to play with. They worked really hard to get inside my wife's box for her tall boots though so I think the smell of the box comes into play.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Almost every cat I've ever had loved boxes. Our current boys, Milo and Toby, love the boxes from Amazon, lay in them and slide them around the kitchen floor. We had a large box one Christmas that we made into a "cat house", cutting out windows and doors, and Milo spent most of his time there until it got so worn out we had to get rid of it. I also have a picture of Milo laying next to a shoe box with all the tissue pulled out.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ours seem to like it the first day and then I never see them get in it again.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> Maybe you should try a planter, with a little dirt in the bottom.:wink:


What a pretty cat!


----------

